

Minimal Open Sound Control library written in C - narner
https://github.com/mhroth/tinyosc

======
readymade
For anyone new to OSC, liblo
([http://liblo.sourceforge.net/](http://liblo.sourceforge.net/)) fits the bill
for a lightweight C implementation whose initial commit wasn't 8 hours ago.

------
wrl
Oh hey! Funny to see an OSC implementation called "tinyosc" that isn't the one
I wrote in Rust a month or so ago [0]. ;)

In all seriousness, you could also look at fundamental's rtosc[1], which is
fairly minimal as well but has been around for a while and is being used in
the ZynAddSubFX synth.

[0]: [https://github.com/wrl/tinyosc](https://github.com/wrl/tinyosc)

[1]:
[https://github.com/fundamental/rtosc](https://github.com/fundamental/rtosc)

~~~
cbd1984
It's a good thing Open Source programmers aren't too hot on trademarks; we
aren't always very creative when it comes to naming projects. :)

~~~
wrl
And it's not like putting "tiny" before anything differentiates it to any
significant degree. I mostly thought the coincedence was funny. ;)

